# Guro Victor Rivera



## ziason (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about  Guro Victor Rivera. He is teaching Filipino Martial Arts with Kali near me and I am thinking about signing up. I just wanted to see if anyone has any experience with him and what you think of him.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2006)

What style of FMA does he teach?


----------



## lhommedieu (Sep 23, 2006)

If you're referring to Victor Rivera of West Palm Beach, Florida, I can share the following:

I had the pleasure of meeting Victor several years ago when he visited my school for a couple of private lessons while he was travelling to New York to visit relatives (he had seen my website and was curious about what I taught - so he came all the way out to Queens to find out).  About a year later he invited me down to Florida to teach a seminar and was a gracious host.  I stayed at his beautiful home and he even took me to a horse show one afternoon.

Victor has an extensive background in both Western boxing and Chinese martial arts and I believe was introduced to the FMA's through Danny Inosanto.  While I was there he was a student of both Raffy Pambuan and Gat Puno Abundio "Garimot" Baet.  It's been a couple of years since we've corresponded, but he informed me the last time that he was training for Dog Brothers full-contact sparring.  I'm not sure what he's been up to lately.

Victor has an extensive background in FMA's and would be an excellent choice for a teacher.  He's also a very nice guy.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## ziason (Sep 29, 2006)

lhommedieu said:


> If you're referring to Victor Rivera of West Palm Beach, Florida, I can share the following:
> 
> I had the pleasure of meeting Victor several years ago when he visited my school for a couple of private lessons while he was travelling to New York to visit relatives (he had seen my website and was curious about what I taught - so he came all the way out to Queens to find out).  About a year later he invited me down to Florida to teach a seminar and was a gracious host.  I stayed at his beautiful home and he even took me to a horse show one afternoon.
> 
> ...


This is a link to the studio offering his course. It is very near my house. It sounds like it would definetely be worth a look. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lhommedieu (Sep 30, 2006)

ziason said:


> This is a link to the studio offering his course. It is very near my house. It sounds like it would definetely be worth a look. Thanks for the info.


 
No problem.  Please give Victor my warmest regards.

Best,

Steve


----------



## tim_stl (Oct 2, 2006)

lhommedieu said:


> Victor has an extensive background in FMA's and would be an excellent choice for a teacher. He's also a very nice guy.


 
i second this.  i see guro victor every year at the garimot retreat in florida, and look forward to seeing him every time.  he's a great guy.



tim


----------

